# JAXB-Fehler bei REST-Api



## Bladerunner123 (18. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

beim Ausführen einer GET-Funktion meiner REST-APi erhalte ich immer die folgende Fehlermeldung:

SCHWERWIEGEND: MessageBodyWriter not found for media type=test/Test+xml, type=class ...Test, genericType=class java.lang.Object.

Es ist ein Maven-Projekt, und in der pom.xml ist u.a. der Aufruf der bindings-Datei implementiert.

Was mir aufgefallen ist:



Alle anderen GET-Funktionen laufen ohne Probleme.
die von JAXB generierte Klasse Test hat kein @XmlRootElement
Die aktuelle Java-REST-Funktion beinhaltet eigentlich mehrere GET-Funktionen, daher ist der Rückgabewert vom Typ "Object". 2 der Funktionen geben TestList, die andere, problematsiche Funktion gibt die xml-Datei Test zurück.

Ich habe mittlerweile derart viele Lösungsansätze verfolgt (Anpassung der Binding-Datei, Überprüfungen der CURL-Anfrage, Ergänzung um weitere Libraries in der pom.xml), bisher konnte ich das Problem nicht lösen. Falls mir also jemand noch irgendwie einen Tipp geben kann, wäre ich hocherfreut.

Vielen Dank

MfG Bladerunner123


----------

